# Dry sphagnum moss for Ts???



## GartenSpinnen (Jul 22, 2006)

I was wondering if its ok to use dry sphagnum moss in my Ts cages? I will be using it mostly for my OBT, and my baby L. Parahybana to use as a hide. I also am using it misted in the bottom of my A. Avic cage to help out with keeping humidity up, any problems with what i am doing? I lightly misted and all the moss so it could be more easily shaped and formed along the bottom of all my Ts cages, but in all but the avic cage i plan on letting it dry out. Any comments would be much appreciated!


----------



## lychas (Jul 22, 2006)

i only have experience with aussie t's but in the tank with my selenotypus glenelva female i put some moise sphagnum moss for looks and a bit of humidity and i also heep alot of my slings in deli cups with only sphagnum moss and they r all going well


----------



## SpiderZone2 (Jul 22, 2006)

It should not be a problem to use it also. Are you using it with another kind of substrate. As you would need to as this would not be suffient enough for them to dig a burrow if they wish too. If your using it with a substrate, it will not be a problem as I know many who do use it and have no problems. ( It will also help a bit to hold humidity as I use it with some of the gecko's I have.) I just mist it, and it helps keep some of humidity levels up. But not too wet for T's.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 22, 2006)

Staight peat/spaghnam moss is all i have ever used


----------



## bonesmama (Jul 23, 2006)

You're talking about the moss that comes in a sort of whole piece, right? Cause I found that crix like to hide under it and die, so alot of it is not a real good thing. A bit to hold moisture would be ok, though.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jul 23, 2006)

I always mix about 2 handfulls of the stuff with my substrate, And I also use it as decoration around my T's cage's. Very neat looking after you get it all out.


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 23, 2006)

i'm considering using this for my m. robustum sling. probably just use potting soil with half the cage covered in a layer of moss for moisture/humidity...


----------



## Cerbera (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm wondering quite what the point of using dry sphagnum would be, other than to provide hiding places for crickets... I used to use damp sphagnum myself in at least 4 tanks, but it seemed largely unappreciated by any spiders, barely held its moisture for more than a day or 2, and generally proved to be a bit of a waste of time... personally I'd have thought that my spiders might appreciate the change in texture from cork bark, or normal substrate, but in all cases, the moss was thickly webbed over by everybody, leading me to the conclusion that they didn't want to sit directly on it.

There is no moss in any of my tanks now...


----------



## Nate (Jul 23, 2006)

As Cerbera said it does become a cricket hider. I find it difficult to keep the cage clean with it. I do you use it for my temporary homes though.


----------

